# NetworkManager not working 100%

## blakegrover

I've put NetworkManager on my laptop through the ebuild from Gentopia.  I also upgraded dbus, dhcpcd and dhcdbd, enabled pam_console, and followed these directions http://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/wiki/NetworkManager.  I can see the nm-applet appear in the taskbar and it shows nearby wireless connections and my wired ethernet connection.  If I pick a WEP or WPA secured wireless network it asks me for the HEX/ASCII passphrase but then it sits there for a bit trying to get an ip address I think and then it says I'm connected but if I look it hasn't set up an ip address.  It does the same for the wired network.  Does anyone have any suggestions of what could be the problem?  I just finished a semester in the university and I was using ubuntu just because I didn;t have time to customize gentoo and was using network-manager to switch between the university's internet and my home connection.  

I have tried wifi-radar and it didn't do anything but maybe there is a different wireless program I could use in gnome to manage the wireless networks.  Any suggestions I would love just because I don't have many ideas.

----------

## daddio

I'm not super familiar with "Network Manager", but

a)  are you able to get your network up if you configure it manually? 

b) have you installed all the necessary support for wireless security such as wpa_supplicant

c) is your kernel compiled with support for wireless, WEP, and so forth?

----------

## blakegrover

Here is what the log said when I tried to connect to my home wireless network wich uses wep:

 *Quote:*   

> Sep  8 23:03:22 localhost NetworkManager: <information>	Updating allowed wireless network lists.
> 
> Sep  8 23:03:22 localhost NetworkManager: <WARNING>	 nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
> 
> Sep  8 23:03:43 localhost NetworkManager: <debug info>	[1157778223.787582] nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap (): Forcing AP 'GroverHome'
> ...

 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Blake

----------

## blakegrover

I have compiled the ipw2200 module for my intel card and before I put NetworkManager on it I could plug a ethernet cor din and have it automatically configure through a dhcp server but know with the Network Manager installed it seems to not be working 100%.  If I could find a solution to the NetworkManager problem or just a better way to manage the wireless connections I would try them.

Thanks for your fast response daddio

----------

## blakegrover

It looks like in the log I posted above the wireless steps go great, getting the key from me and sending it but it goes bad starting in this spot:

 *Quote:*   

> Sep  8 23:04:05 localhost NetworkManager: <information>	SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'
> 
> Sep  8 23:04:05 localhost NetworkManager: <information>	SUP: response was 'UNKNOWN COMMAND'
> 
> Sep  8 23:04:05 localhost NetworkManager: <WARNING>	 nm_utils_supplicant_request_with_check (): supplicant_send_network_config: supplicant error for 'AP_SCAN 1'.  Response: 'UNKNOWN COMMAND'
> ...

 

----------

## daddio

run:

```

root# emerge -pv wpa_supplicant

```

and post the result.

also... can you check your kernel .config

```

root# grep 80211 /usr/src/linux/.config

```

you must have:

```

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

```

m or y is acceptable

CCMP is needed for WPA and WEP is needed for ..er WEP[/code]

----------

## blakegrover

I changed the config file for the kernel to load the ieee80211 module as below and then when I tried to emerge the ieee80211 and ipw2200 packages it gave me these errors but when I booted with the new kernel it did load the ipw2200 module and the ieee80211 but it locked up the computer when I tried to connect to my network

.config 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IEEE80211=m
> 
> # CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set
> 
> CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m
> ...

 

emerge ieee80211

 *Quote:*   

>  * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...
> 
>  *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> ...

 

emerge ipw2200

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.1.3/work/ipw2200-1.1.3 ...
> 
>  * Preparing ipw2200 module
> 
> make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.1.3/work/ipw2200-1.1.3 modules
> ...

 

----------

## daddio

80211 is INSIDE the linux kernel.

you shouldn't have to emerge it emerge it.

if your wireless nic Driver is available in the kernel you should probably use the version of it in the kernel also

Setting up a wireless link is a little more of a pain than wired networking with DHCP.

As much as the Network Manager sounds cool, I would want to make sure it is working with a manual configuration first.

I am also still not sure you have all the management tools installed that you need

```

root# emerge -pv wireless-tools

```

actually there is a good howto on the gentoo wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

I was able to get a WPA connection working with ndis-wrapper by following the howto.

Once you know it works, you can confidently use a management tool like Network Manager, knowing that the underlying hardare/driver is working.

----------

## blakegrover

Thanks for your help today or tomorrow I'll work on it when I have some free time and see if I can get it working without the NetworkManager and then I'll let you know if I have any problems.

Thanks

Blake

----------

